# PAM issue??

## atrain

Im having an issue, when i log in on a console i get:

```
PAM-env[11440]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <DISPLAY>

login[[11440]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; DISPLAY

PAM-env[11440]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

login[11440]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTORITY
```

I also cant get gensplash up....

any help would be aperciated...

<edit> cant compile k3b:

```
checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/libsigc++-2.0.5/work/libsigc++-2.0.5/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libsigc++-2.0.5 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed
```

<EDIT 2>

EVERYTHING IS SAYING THAT!!!! ARG!!! WHAT DO I DO!!!

----------

## yaneurabeya

Try logging in as root, run startx, and see if anything happens.

For the compiling issue... try running gcc-config and then print the output out here.

----------

## atrain

im in the process of reinstalling, so i am running as root right now....

X starts.... im running firefox in it now

gcc seems to work now... thanx

I get a simular error when loging out of a terminal...... hopefully ill get it resolved...

as far as i can see, its not hurting me....

----------

## yaneurabeya

That error just pops up as a part of permissions and it's nothing really big to worry about. Just emerge and run a system logger at startup if you don't want to see PAM complain anymore.

----------

## atrain

lol thanx i knew i forgot something....

i got some services, such as apache, webmin, ssh, metalog but i forgot to rc-update them!!!

----------

## yaneurabeya

At least it's solved though  :Wink: .

----------

## chance2105

Ya know, I just did a fresh install, and I'm getting what the parent poster is seeing.  

Only difference is that I have vixie-cron merged, and is in my default runlevel, so I dunno what's the cause.

----------

## yaneurabeya

Assume the same sets of issues since all that vixie-cron does is enable you to run commands at different times. Try to run gcc-config as I suggested above and put your information printed out here. Also, print out your emerge --info information here too if you would please  :Smile: .

----------

## chance2105

Ok, I feel really silly right about now.  :Rolling Eyes: 

And yes, my problem is fully corrected by using a system logger.

----------

## yaneurabeya

It wasn't really a "problem", but rather the fact that the system likes to report information somewhere and your logger is an excellent outlet for the system's verbose tendencies  :Smile: .

Also, read this link for more info on how to get rid of those messages: http://livejournal.com/community/gentoo/198400.html

----------

## baak6

Regarding those annoying PAM messages...open up "/etc/security/pam_env.conf" and comment these three lines:

```

REMOTEHOST DEFAULT= OVERRIDE=@{PAM_RHOST} 

DISPLAY DEFAULT=${REMOTEHOST}:0.0 

XAUTHORITY DEFAULT= OVERRIDE=@{XAUTHORITY} 

```

```

#REMOTEHOST DEFAULT= OVERRIDE=@{PAM_RHOST} 

#DISPLAY DEFAULT=${REMOTEHOST}:0.0 

#XAUTHORITY DEFAULT= OVERRIDE=@{XAUTHORITY}

```

Did the job for me.

----------

## Heretic

 *Runespoor wrote:*   

> Regarding those annoying PAM messages...open up "/etc/security/pam_env.conf" and comment these three lines:
> 
> ```
> 
> REMOTEHOST DEFAULT= OVERRIDE=@{PAM_RHOST} 
> ...

 

A better solution is to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and enable X11 forwarding which is now disabled by default:

```
X11Forwarding yes
```

----------

## yaneurabeya

 *Heretic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A better solution is to edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and enable X11 forwarding which is now disabled by default:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I prefer the other solution-since I have it in use-cause I ensure that a) less ports are open to be exploited and b) I don't run X on one of my servers with SSH installed.

----------

## Immortal Q

 *Runespoor wrote:*   

> Regarding those annoying PAM messages...open up "/etc/security/pam_env.conf" and comment these three lines:
> 
> ```
> 
> REMOTEHOST DEFAULT= OVERRIDE=@{PAM_RHOST} 
> ...

 

Oh, nice - that worked rather well; I don't run X on this machine so I have no qualms getting rid of those.  Now, to continue with my campaign of getting /var/log/* in shape!

----------

## mr666white

If i comment out those lines, will it break my X11 forwarding?

----------

## yaneurabeya

Read Heretic's second comment.

----------

## eltech

 *Runespoor wrote:*   

> Regarding those annoying PAM messages...open up "/etc/security/pam_env.conf" and comment these three lines:
> 
> ```
> 
> REMOTEHOST DEFAULT= OVERRIDE=@{PAM_RHOST} 
> ...

 yep, likewise.. thank you.. im not running X so not a concern for me..

----------

